# Potty training!!



## littleblacktutu (Feb 2, 2010)

Peno has suddlenly started to go potty in one corner. So I put a paper towel in that corner, and the other corner that connects it. I folded it length wise. She has taken the hint and will now only go on the paper towel. Im so happy!! Of course she isnt perfect sometimes its on her fleece blanket, but its not everywhere! I was about to switch from fleece to the carefresh bedding. I also took the hint to take some of her poopies she was pooping everywhere else and put it on the paper towel and left it there. Next I think im going to try to use a ferret corner box, or something like that. So dont give up guys!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congratulations on the potty training  It makes cleaning the cages a breeze when they go in one spot.


----------

